# DISH 722k Complete Signal Loss Signal Code: 11-11-12



## Jim148

I have a DISH 722k and a few days ago it began displaying Complete Signal Loss Signal Code: 11-11-12 on the TV 2 output. Does anybody know what I should do to correct this. I am still getting signal on the TV 1 output. I have tried re-booting the receiver several times, but I still get the same message.


----------



## epokopac

May just need to have the dish aligned. Give Dish a call. Maybe a tree branch (yours or a neighbors) might be in the way. Trees (healthy ones) do tend to grow over time.


----------



## [email protected] Network

Jim148 said:


> I have a DISH 722k and a few days ago it began displaying Complete Signal Loss Signal Code: 11-11-12 on the TV 2 output. Does anybody know what I should do to correct this. I am still getting signal on the TV 1 output. I have tried re-booting the receiver several times, but I Still get the same message.


I am happy to help you! Please send me a PM with your account or phone number and I can assist you further!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

On the TV2 output you could try changing to a different channel (go into the menu and then the guide) and see if that helps. IF it is just a glitch, that might shake out the cobwebs.

But if you can't change to another channel after having rebooted the receiver, then you might have a dish alignment issue, a cabling issue, or a failing/failed tuner in play.


----------



## Jim5506

One side of the separator on the back of your receiver may have failed.


----------



## Jim148

A DISH repair person stopped by this afternoon. I was not home yet, but my wife was here. I have had three DISH satellite antennas for a number of years. When I got home, my wife explained to me that we still have three DISH antennas, but two of them are no longer necessary and can be removed. The other grey DISH antenna has been replaced with a brand new black antenna. The document email to me states:

1 DISH 

1 LNBF

My wife also said that the new antenna is pointed differently and should work better. So far, so good!

Thanks for all of the replies!

The document doesn't specify any charge for this repair. Will I be getting a charge on my monthly bill for this?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Did your wife sign anything? There should have been a work order that she had to sign before the technician left, stating what he did to address the problem. IF there are to be any charges, those should be outlined there. They should not be able to surprise you with charges later, so hopefully they straightened everything out with no additional charge necessary.


----------

